# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  tapete

## Pablete

Hola, es aconsejable tener siempre un tapete para hacer la magia de cerca, cuando estas en una mesa??
Yo dentro de poco tengo que realizar unos trucos y no se como es mejor, con el o sin el
que me aconsejais

----------


## mago pablete

Ola pablete yo cuando tengo quehacer mis juegos si lo utilizo , siempre que sea cuando juego con cartas.Por mi parte solo utilizali cuando estes con cartas ya que no se te resbalaran de la mesa.

----------


## Pablete

Si si cuando estoy con cartas le pondre, pero despues are alguno con billetes y algunos otros con agua, cigarrillos.....
para ese tipo de juegos tambien lo necesito poner??

----------


## Goreneko

Mejor con tapete. Evita ruidos de monedas al caer, facilita las dejadas dobles, ayuda a conservar las cartas y ademas queda muy elegante.

Saludos!

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Pablete, yo tampoco creo que sea un tema de necesidad en muchos casos. Tambien te sirve para lograr un contraste que haga mas visual tu actuación.

Mi recomendación es comprar uno un poquito grande, yo tengo el de tiendamagia profesional pequeño, y la verdad me arrepiento de no haber pagado 10€ mas y pillarlo mas grande.

Espero sea de ayuda.
Un saludo.

----------


## mago pablete

com ya te e dicho antes, lo mejor es solo para las cartas y para pocas cosas mas, en cambio si vas a hacer algo con agua pues lo deberias de quitar(por mi parte) para que no se manche y asi te pueda durar mas tiempo

----------


## BITTOR

Usalo cuando lo tengas y si te resulta mas comodo usarlo. Hay muchos juegos que pueden realizarse de pies y otros sin tapete. 

Yo queria hacer una pregunta aprovechando tu post: Hay muchos juegos que requieren tapete, sobretodo de cartomagia; que haceis cuando estais por ahi y no lo teneis a mano? improvisais uno con alguna cosa? os lo llevais por ahi? es pura curiosidad. Es que el otro dia estaba pensando en este tema y se me ocurrio un tapete transportable. Consistiria en cuatro partes en forma de puzzle que unidas formarian un tapete de terciopelo con base de goma. Seria algo muy bueno; podrias llevartelo en cualquier bandolerilla bolsito de estos de tio. Sabeis si venden algo asi?

----------


## Pablete

ok gracias, si me comprare uno grandecito

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Yo lo enrollo como si fuera un diploma y le pongo una goma elástica. Tampoco es que ande todo el día por ahí con el tapete, pero eso es lo que hago.

Tu invento ha estado bien!!  :D 

Un saludo.

----------


## MM

¿Nadie se ha dado cuenta que escriben tan mal mago pablete como pablete? En todos los post donde escribe uno, el otro responde a continuación.

ay ay ay ....... :? 

Saludos

----------


## mago pablete

puede ser que estemos los dos conectados a la vez.Creo yo que es dificil ya que somos muchos en este foro pero no es imposible que stemos conectados ala vez :x

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> ¿Nadie se ha dado cuenta que escriben tan mal mago pablete como pablete? En todos los post donde escribe uno, el otro responde a continuación.
> 
> ay ay ay ....... :? 
> 
> Saludos


Si hubiera que apostar dinero, te aseguro que mi apuesta sería a que son la misma persona.

Yo tampoco he dicho nada, porque seguramente de de alta otras cuentas secretas como pablete_el_mago, pablete_el_ilusionista, pablete_chisteras.... Y hablan entre ellos...

MM, no deberías reirte de algo así, es un trastorno de la personalidad como otro cualquiera hablar con si mismo.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Igual se cuenta chistes que no se sabe!!!! Y si no los pilla se los explica!!!
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Pablete

JEJEJEJEJE me parto,osea que ahora mago pablete y yo somos el mismo.Yo creo que en lo unico que nos parecemos es en que los dos nos llamamos pablo

----------


## ossiris

Je que locura!!!, yo no creo que sea la misma persona, uno lleva 6 meses o mas en el foro con 7 mensajes y el otro 2 dias con 30, no es coherente, para que :Confused:  teoricamente te harias una cuenta gemela para sumar mensajes, y siendo un poquito inteligente harias sumar a la mas antigua para que nadie te diga que recien entras y e 2 hora tenes 400 mensajes.
No seamos tan desconfiados che!!!!
Igual es una casualidad poco comun, ero creo que no pase mas de ahi.

Ahora Pablete y pablete, aporten de lo suyo y por lo menos ponganse de donde son o una fotito o algo. No ven que nos intriga!!!!!!jajaja 8)  8)  8)  8)

----------


## mago pablete

ok
pero como pongo la foto??

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hay un icono en la parte de arriba del foro, donde pone "Foro especializado en ilusionismo" que pone "PERFIL". Pues ahí se puede subir una foto de tu disco duro.

Un saludo.
Al final pierdo la apuesta... jejeje

----------


## xavilito

Para poner la foto tienes que tenerla pequeñita (la foto), de menos de 15 kb y de menos de 100x100 pixels. Luego en perfil te vas abajo del todo y la cargas donde pone "enviar avatar desde tu maquina" . Saludosss. :twisted:

----------


## mago pablete

ok gracias y si mdiazrub has perdido la apuesta, lo siento

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Amigos...por favor retommos el tema...

El tapete es imprescindible para magia de cerca. Si realizamos magia con cartas permiten maniobrabilidad. Esto es igual para cubiletes, numismagia, magia con objetos,etc.

Si no lo vamos a utilizar, el hecho de tenerlo puesto de antemano le otorga naturalidad y familiaridad a este elemento. Y si llegásemos a utilizarlo ya lo tendremos instalado y no despertará sospecha de que se nos hace necesario de realizar un robo por pinzaje por ejemplo(aunque nunca me ha levantado sospecha en algún observador el hecho de tener tapete).

El asunto es...de que color...de que tamaño...?

----------


## ossiris

Es verdad, volvamos al tema.

Yo tengo uno de esos verdes que vienen con una baraja en el corte ingles que lo uso como de mantel y sobre ese hago magia de cerca, pero cuando hago cartas, tengo uno negro (el de tiendamagia) que es mas pequeño y lo pongo generalmente sobre el verde, mas que nada, (esto me lo aconsejo un mago de girona) es para que en la magia con las manos u objetos pequeños al usar un tapete grande la atencion se dispersa un poco mas dentro del paño y no solo en las manos, en cambio cuando hago cartas, al poner el negro sobre el verde genera un contraste y hace que la atencion se centre en el area negra, en si se achica el angulo de vision.
No se si es verdad ciertamente, la cosa es que me acostumbre y ademas queda lindo el contraste.

----------


## Ella

mago pablete y pablete, tener dos "personalidades" en el foro no esta permitido (mirad las normas), lo digo porque escribis desde una misma ip.
lo gracioso es que uno pregunta y el otro se contesta
ya se lo he comunicado a mariano y se pondra en contacto con vosotros

----------


## Xavi-Z

> mago pablete y pablete, tener dos "personalidades" en el foro no esta permitido (mirad las normas), lo digo porque escribis desde una misma ip.
> lo gracioso es que uno pregunta y el otro se contesta
> ya se lo he comunicado a mariano y se pondra en contacto con vosotros


Efectivamente. Primer caso de doble personalidad mágica.

----------


## Carcinos

Arrrggggg¡¡¡¡ Que pillada.... 

Que buenos moderadores tenemos ¡¡¡  :Wink:  

Lo siento, pero esque tenia que escribir algo, después de leer esto...

----------


## Carcinos

> Je que locura!!!, yo no creo que sea la misma persona, uno lleva 6 meses o mas en el foro con 7 mensajes y el otro 2 dias con 30, no es coherente, para que teoricamente te harias una cuenta gemela para sumar mensajes, y siendo un poquito inteligente harias sumar a la mas antigua para que nadie te diga que recien entras y e 2 hora tenes 400 mensajes.
> No seamos tan desconfiados che!!!!
> Igual es una casualidad poco comun, ero creo que no pase mas de ahi.


Pues, la razón podria ser el querer ver si cuela lo de entrar en el area secreta con 50 mensajes rápidos (30 en 2 dias como dice ossiris) y si no cuela, tener la cuenta verdadera con la que ha estado 7 meses, asi no queda mal.... 

Perdonad, se que estoy siendo muy malvado  :evil: , intentando descubrir cosas, pero.....

 Retomando el verdadero tema.... ¿Que va mejor, un tapete "duro" o uno del tipo mantel, que se puede doblar etc...

----------


## Carcinos

(perdon, se repitió el mensaje)

----------


## Pablete

Por mi parte sois unos deconfiados de la gente,yo ya no volvere a entrar en este foro,poruqe le quitais a uno las ganas de ser mago. :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  ADIOS

----------


## mago pablete

pablete tiene razon, lo mejor seria irse de este foro lleno de personas que desconfian de la gente :x

----------


## Carcinos

¿Quien se va Pablete o Mago Pablete? ¿O los 2? 

No, no es que seamos desconfiados, esque según dice ELLA escribis desde un mismo ordenador.... y en las normas pone claramente que no se puede tener 2 cuentas... ¿OK?

Bueno, creo que este tema ya no da mas de si.... Retomemos el verdadero, el del tapete... 

Gracias

Ah¡¡ No creo que por eso te quitemos las ganas de ser mago.... Puedes aprender tu solo por tu cuenta y ya esta, ¡Ah! ... si de verdad te gusta la magia, ya te digo yo que por este "percance" no dejarias de aprender y practicar....

Bueno, pues suerte, que te vaya bien...

----------


## mago pablete

Pablete es el que ya se a ido yo mago pablete me lo estoy pensando pero no se no creo que me valla, yo solo quiero ayudar a la gente en sus dudas y que me ayuden en las mias

----------


## irenita15

ola pos yo e intentado poner la foto y me dice q esa opcion no es posible ya q el tamaño de la foto es muy grande q puesdo acer si todas las fotos q tngo son mas o menos =?? como ago para q sean mas pekeñas?? 
asias  :Lol:

----------


## BITTOR

Nadie dice que le parece mi idea del tapete transportable? Os parece una tonteria? El espectador no piensa nunca que usas el tapete porque te es mas facil hacer magia con el; puede ser para que no se manche el material, simplemente.

----------


## Ella

> Pablete es el que ya se a ido yo mago pablete me lo estoy pensando pero no se no creo que me valla, yo solo quiero ayudar a la gente en sus dudas y que me ayuden en las mias


increible!...o es que no sabe que es una ip o de verdad atiene un problema de doble personalidad...en fin
irinita, con un programa de fotografia e incluso desde internet puedes cambiar el tamaño de las fotos, en el foro ya se ha contestado mucho esta prgunta,fijate en el buscador.
*bittor*:
bueno, yo lo que hacia antes, por ejemplo, para el matrix, es hacerlo sobre un cuaderno abierto (por los folios) a modo de tapete, algunas veces he visto que se improvisa poniendo un jersey/sudadera en la mesa (bien estirada).
yo tengo un tapete del todo a cien y me entra en la mochila (para cuando quedamos).
tu idea parece interesante aunque no acabo de imaginarmela bien, quedaria fisuras en las zonas de union? y sobre todo, niño, donde has conseguido la goma :Confused:  (es eva?) porque yo he buscado por todos lados y nada, ni el tapicero la tiene.

----------


## mago pablete

BITTOR lo del tapete transportable es buena idea ya que lo puedes guardar en cualquier sitio y es mas comodo para transportar. Suerte con tu tapete  :Smile1:

----------


## BITTOR

No me he fabricado nada aun, solo fue una idea que me parecio buena y queria que me dierais vuestra opinion. Yo creo que aunque a veces hallamos improvisado un tapete con algo el hacer magia con uno le da mucha clase al juego,; por ejemplo en cartomagia ese contraste entre un tapete rojo y unas cartas azules es muy bonito al igual que un tapete negro con unas cartas rojas (esta mal que yo diga esto cuando yo tengo uno verde de todo a cien sin base de goma ni nada). Esta claro que tan lisito como uno de una pieza no va a quedar pero si las piezas estan muy ajustadas y siendo la base de goma( que permite que las piezas queden perfectamente fijadas) seria perfecto para una extension de cartas, un matrix, y vamos que funciona igual que uno de una pieza con la diferencia de que te lo puedes llevar por ahi. Claudia imaginate un puzzle del tamaño de un tapete que solo tiene cuatro piezas; pues asi seria mi tapete.

----------


## Ella

si,si, lo entiendo. para unirlo que pondrias? tiras de velcro?
tenemos el mismo tapete :D, en tiendamagia hay uno que dice que no se arruga.

----------


## mago pablete

Si lo une como un puzzle, le deberia quedar bien,y si no unelo con velcro y ya sta. Pienso yo

----------


## BITTOR

Tu unes las cuatro piezas y formas un rectangulo que seria el tapete y las piezas encajarian muy justas para que no se movieran y ademas la goma ayudaria a esto. No me has entendido Claudia; imaginate la pieza de un puzzle que esta en una de las esquinas; tendria dos lados rectos pero los otros dos serian un agujero (para meter en el un cacho redondo de otra pieza) y en el otro sobresaldria un redondel (para meter en el agujero correspondiente con la misma forma); son cuatro piezas pero no cuadradas sino con forma de puzzle, para que se puedan encajar las cuatro formando un rectangulo. Espero que me hallais entendido. No necesita ni velcros ni nada, solo cortarlo con una cuchilla de una forma que los cuatro pedazos se acoplen y fijen unos a otros.

----------


## Ella

ahmm, vale, si,si...pero entonces haslo de forma que en dos cuadrados sobresalga goma y en el otro sobresalga terciopelo, porque si haces que el terciopelo en el contorno al corte de la goma pueden quedar fisuras, de esta forma se acopla en lina recta el terciopelo de un lado y otro, pero bajo el la goma encaja como pieza de puzzle (con la forma que quieras, supongo que haras dentada o parecidos).
o si no planteate poner velcro y usar 4 cuadrados simples, jejeje, es que no se que grosor tiene una goma, si es facil cortarla...

----------


## mago pablete

pues como e dicho yo, un poco de velcro en cada cuadrado y ya esta, lo unes y ya tienes tu tapete transportable
Un saludo

----------


## magic-xevi

Hola,tras estar buscando en tiendamagia y no dar con ella os pregunto:
venden tapetes :Confused:  :Confused: ?
Saludos

----------


## ossiris

> ...Claudia imaginate un puzzle del tamaño de un tapete...
> ...No me has entendido Claudia; ...


Quien es Claudia :Confused:  :Confused:  Me imagino la respuesta, (¿¿¿¿Ella = Claudia :Confused: ?) pero este post esta lleno de intrigas, gente con doble personalidad, Mujeres invisibles....da miedo :shock:  :shock: 

Me gusto tu idea BITTOR, ya estoy probando con materiales alternativos, si va bien probare con un Paño y un pedazo de mouse pad (alfombrilla de raton)de 50 x 80 que tengo, el tema es cortarlos perfectos para que al encastrarlos no haya imperfecciones. A ver que sale.

----------


## ossiris

> Hola,tras estar buscando en tiendamagia y no dar con ella os pregunto:
> venden tapetes?
> Saludos


Como que no :Confused: ? Si pones en el buscador de la tienda "Tapete" te aparece esto:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=tapete&F.x=18&F.y=15[/url]

----------


## Ella

> Hola,tras estar buscando en tiendamagia y no dar con ella os pregunto:
> venden tapetes?
> Saludos


si, basta con poner tapete en el buscador de la tienda
me llamo claudia, asi es...

----------


## mago pablete

Si venden Tapetes en la tienda

----------


## BITTOR

El problema es que no se como son los comprados pero me da al ojo por los que he visto en Nada x Aqui que son tan solidos y gruesos como una alfombrilla de raton solo que el tapete tendria la superficie de terciopelo en vez del plastico que tiene la alfombrilla; asi que lo que me viene a la cabeza es que como quedaria mejor seria comprando un tapete
 y con una cuchilla cortarlo adecuadamente; pero quien se compra uno y despues se hace un puzzle con el? 

Justo cuando iba a mandar el mensaje se me ha ocurrido la solucion y la verdad es que la idea la ha tenido Ella. Bueno pues aqui va lo que vendria a ser el prototipo de mi tapete transportable y economico. 
-----Materiales a usar:
--Alfombrillas de raton (ahora no me hago a la idea del tamaño pero ya lo calculare; las suficientes para conseguir las medidas necesarias para nuestro tapete).
--Terciopelo (algo mas que la superficie del tapete que queremos conseguir).
--Una cuchilla o cutter bien afilada y precisa.
--Grapadora y grapas grandes e inoxidables.
--Y un poquilllo de paciencia y ganas de tenerlo.

Lo primero es calcular con las alfombrillas el tamaño del tapete a conseguir y conseguir hacer un puzzle bien preciso y perfecto que forme un rectangulo lo mas liso posible. Para esto podemos ayudarnos de alguna plantilla de carton con la que dibujaremos a rotulador las zonas y formas a cortar y que luego muy despacito iremos cortando. Deberiamos conseguir unas piezas tipo las de coco crach (o como se escriba) que formen un rectangulo.
Luego teniendo el rectangulo bien ensamblado pondremos el terciopelo encima y ajustandolo muy bien como si tapizaramos una silla o algo vamos grapando los bordes; y asi tendriamos ya acabado nuestro tapete. Que queremos salir y llevarnoslo? pues lo coges con los pulgares por el terciopelo y el resto de los dedos por abajo y presionas hacia abajo desensamblando las piezas. Despues se pliega y a hacer muchas magias.
Hay que calcular todo bien; ya os dire. Y hay que mirar si al final nos sale rentable o no. El terciopelo creo que es caro y las alfombrillas puede que tambien. Ya voy a hacer una visita al todo a cien haber que veo y asi os cuento todo lo que necesitais y como lo teneis que hacer con mas precision; precio de los materiales y todo. Por cierto, seria posible quitar el plastico de las alfombrillas para tener solo la goma? Ya mirare todo esto mejor. Un saludo.

----------


## Ella

yo tengo un tapete de raton que en vez de plastico tiene tela sobre la goma...y esta casi quitada, jejeje, el plastico es mas dificil.

----------


## mago pablete

que son mejores los tapetes de raton o los de plastico

----------


## Maverick

> que son mejores los tapetes de raton o los de plastico


Los de gato.   :Lol:

----------


## mago pablete

Haber yo e puesto tapete de raton por que Ella lo a puesto y me parece que esos tapetes de raton  son los de tela :x

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Anda que no da de si un tapete, eh :Confused: ?



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Anda que no da de si un tapete, eh?


Pues las tapitas del Lizarrán NI TE CUENTO!!!! 

(A ver si ella se anima un día y nos hace honor con su presencia....)

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Me uno a tu causa O'Malley...

Ella, contaremos con tu presencia algun día :Confused: ? :D 

Aun no me he repuesto de aquel piropo!   :Oops:

----------


## mago pablete

Volviendo a el tema de los tapetes ¿Cual es el mejor material para un tapete?De plastico o de tela :-o

----------


## Miguel Díaz

mago pablete,

En resumen de todo el post... si quieres un tapete bueno, bonito y que te dure toda la vida, que no se haga pliegues cuando lo llevas por ahí, y con base de goma para que no se ande moviendo por la mesa:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/446

Pero como ya te dije compra el que vale 10€ más, que es un poco mas grande, porque el pequeño como su nombre indica se queda pequeño.

 :Wink:  

Volviendo a el tema de Ella...   :Oops:

----------


## mago pablete

ok mdiazrub lo mirare y alomejor me le compro, gracias

Ahora ya podeis hablar de Ella :P

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hombre despues de 15 mensajes hablando del tapete, como no te lo compres y además en tiendamagia es para echarte a los perros!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Es broma, me alegra haberte ayudado.
Un saludo.

----------


## Ella

> ok mdiazrub lo mirare y alomejor me le compro, gracias
> 
> Ahora ya podeis hablar de Ella :P


ey, pero no lo puede comprar ya...que antes tiene que consultarlo con pablete :D



> Ella, contaremos con tu presencia algun día? :D 
> 
> Aun no me he repuesto de aquel piropo!


despues de los examenes me paso, pero por que os vais a tres cantos? es muy lejor...carlos y pablo ya os habran hablado de mi...
(te dire mas piropos, y a omaller tb...pero solo tocare a uno...cual sera?)

----------


## mago pablete

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ??

----------


## irenita15

Hola perdon si pregunto cosas que os puedan parecer estupidas pero soy nueva en esto y no se mucho por eso os pido disculpas. 

Los tapetes de raton de que material son  :Confused:   pastico tela o de que??
Gracias

----------


## MM

> Hola perdon si pregunto cosas que os puedan parecer estupidas pero soy nueva en esto y no se mucho por eso os pido disculpas. 
> 
> Los tapetes de raton de que material son   pastico tela o de que??
> Gracias


Es imposible. No puede ser. Esto me recuerda a la pelicula "Atrapado en el tiempo"....
 8)  8)  8)  8)

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> yo tengo un tapete de raton que en vez de plastico tiene tela sobre la goma...y esta casi quitada, jejeje, el plastico es mas dificil.


Irenita, nadie cree que preguntes "cosas que os puedan parecer estupidas", pero es bueno leer al menos el post en el que estas antes de escribir en el.

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> despues de los examenes me paso, pero por que os vais a tres cantos? es muy lejor


Bueno.. excepto el plasta de mdiazrub (que es el único que VA a Tres Cantos) el resto YA ESTAMOS y para nosotros es MUY MUY CERCA.





> ...carlos y pablo ya os habran hablado de mi...


Y muy mal, por cierto, así que a ver si vienes, les damos una paliza y luego te quedas con nosotros  :twisted: 




> (te dire mas piropos, y a omaller tb...pero solo tocare a uno...cual sera?)


No sabe escribir mi nombre!!!!!!!  :(   :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :( 

(Está claro que el tocado será el pelagatos de Miguel...  :evil: )

----------


## Miguel Díaz

O'Malley... tienes toda la razón. A partir de este viernes quedamos en el centro comercial "La Vaguada".

Ya veras que guapo!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ella, ya te lo comente la otra vez, pero te lo vuelvo a comentar: Si te apetece un dia venirte, cuenta con que te recoja en "nuestro barrio" y te deje de nuevo a la vuelta.

(Si es que soy un pelagatos mas elegante )


 8-) 

Salu2

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Ella, ya te lo comente la otra vez, pero te lo vuelvo a comentar: Si te apetece un dia venirte, cuenta con que te recoja en "nuestro barrio" y te deje de nuevo a la vuelta.
> 
> (Si es que soy un pelagatos mas elegante )
> 
> 
>  8-) 
> 
> Salu2


JUDAS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Para dejarle boquiabierta con el Mercedes, ¿no?. Claro que es lo único bueno y bonito que tienes, por que lo que es la magia, el humor y el careto.....  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

:Oops:

----------


## Ella

*magopablete es irenita15 y pablete...las ips no mienten...*

----------


## xavilito

> magopablete es irenita15 y pablete...las ips no mienten...


Flipado me has dejado  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

que ganas de hacer el chorra sin ningun sentido.

----------


## BITTOR

Y si se conecta desde un ciber?

----------


## Ella

si, y da la casualidad que 3 personas distintas se conecten exactametne desde el mismo ordenador del ciber para entrar al foro de magia potagia.
en un ciber no todos los ordenadores tienen la misma ip, yo en mi casa tengo una misma coneccion para el portatil y el de mesa y ambos salen con 2 ips distintas, en mi facul igual, cada ordenador del aula de informatica tiene una ip diferente.
aparte esta todo premeditado, ahora con irenita15 no ha tenido faltas, ni ha contestado de inmediato, es simplemente una forma de tener un personaje que haga preguntas tontas y que el otro quede de guay y le responda.
yo me di cuenta por esto: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ghlight=#44880 "acabe arrincona*do*"  masculino
entonces le dije a xavi que se fije las ips.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Triple personalidad. Esto es grave. Es para hacerselo mirar.

----------


## Damael

Que peligrosa eres Ella. Maga, guapa(he visto fotos tuyas de una quedada en Madrid) y con dotes detectivescas, mujer para alejarse al menos 500 metros.
Ah, pero en esto has "fallado", lo de arrinconado(masculino)se refería al libro.
Saludos

----------


## BITTOR

Asi que con eso quedo claro que Irenita15 meaba de pies? Pues yo entiendo que quiere decir que si no le gusta el material lo va a dejar arrinconado en una caja, sin usarlo)De todas formas las ips no engañan y le voy a dar a Grisson muy buenas referencias tuyas Ella, buena investigacion. Yo ya no le contexto mas; bueno.....no les contexto. Por cierto, yo tambien me quede con lo de que uno hacia preguntas tontas y el otro respondia en plan para quedar de guay; era su unica forma de colaborar.

----------


## Ella

> Ah, pero en esto has "fallado", lo de arrinconado(masculino)se refería al libro.
> Saludos


jaja, no, en verdad mis dudas vinieron de otro lado(no las digo porque antes le dijeron: faltas de ortografia, pregunta uno y contesta el otro casi a la vez, y ha tomado las medidas para evitar) entonces al ver todos sus mensajes vi eso que me hizo enviar el mp a xavi para que se fijara.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> quiero un cachorrito


Humano? ME PIDO PRIMER!!!!!!!!!  :twisted:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Si en una misma red, vease el edificio de telefónica, o el edificio de Mapfre o la empresa que sea, todos los equipos salen a internet por una misma dirección ip, que es a lo que se llama proxy, router, firewall... tiene muchos nombres pero básicamente tiene la misma función.

Esto me lleva a comentar que quizas no sea triple personalidad, sino mas bien dos personas "que trabajan" o mas bien "que no trabajan" en el mismo edificio o empresa.

Ahi lo dejo caer...


 :roll:

----------


## MM

> Si en una misma red, vease el edificio de telefónica, o el edificio de Mapfre o la empresa que sea, todos los equipos salen a internet por una misma dirección ip, que es a lo que se llama proxy, router, firewall... tiene muchos nombres pero básicamente tiene la misma función.
> 
> Esto me lleva a comentar que quizas no sea triple personalidad, sino mas bien dos personas "que trabajan" o mas bien "que no trabajan" en el mismo edificio o empresa.
> 
> Ahi lo dejo caer...
> 
> 
>  :roll:


A esto se le llama magia por internet, eh??

Estoy intrigado por conocer la próxima personalidad de nuestro personaje...

----------


## Ella

yo tengo ruter de telefonica y mi portatil sale con una ip distinta el de mesa.
aparte cuando era magopablete uno escribia y al segundo el otro contestaba, y viendo que se le habia acusado de doble personalidad puede el mismo decir: es que tengo un compañero que usamos la misma red...no? y  no sentirse indignado y decir que no va a volver a entrar dando paso a que entre otro personaje (irenita15)

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> yo tengo ruter de telefonica y mi portatil sale con una ip distinta el de mesa.
> aparte cuando era magopablete uno escribia y al segundo el otro contestaba, y viendo que se le habia acusado de doble personalidad puede el mismo decir: es que tengo un compañero que usamos la misma red...no? y  no sentirse indignado y decir que no va a volver a entrar dando paso a que entre otro personaje (irenita15)


Ella, eso es digamos BASTANTE POCO PROBABLE, una cosa es la IP que tenga tu equipo (portatil o sobremesa) en la red de tu casa, y otra diferente la ip con la que sale a internet. De todas formas todo depende de si telefonica de deja salir con dos ip o solo con una.

Te paso una dirección, prueba a entrar con ambos equipos y dime si te sale la misma IP:

http://cualesmiip.e-mision.net/

Sino, podemos quedar un viernes revisamos este tema tan intersante de las direcciones IP y luego vamos a tres cantos.   :Oops:

----------


## mago pablete

Irenita 15 no soy yo lo juro de verdad, es mi prima que estubo en mi casa y se conecto al foro

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Irenita 15 no soy yo lo juro de verdad, es mi prima que estubo en mi casa y se conecto al foro


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  

Te va a crecer la nariz de tantas mentirijillas!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## magomago

Ha venido un extraterrestre y ha abducido a magomago , con lo cual yo soy la parte extra-humana del mismo (Musica de Expediente X) , a mi eso de empalme que hablais en el foro me suena a cosas cochinas para mentes sucias y salto me suena a brincar (Risas y aplausos).

----------

